# Deliverance



## FritzMichaels (Oct 30, 2010)

who does it? Does God deliver us from sins, such as anger etc. or do we have to do it ourselves? Jesus told the lady at the well, "go and sin no more"...  He did not say , "go, i have delivered you from ever sinning again..." I cant recall seeing anything that said God would give us the ability to not sin.  Maybe i missed it.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 31, 2010)

We are human, we are man, we will sin.  There was only one perfect Man.  The flesh is weak, it is said we must work at being as Christ like as we can.  That is against man's nature.  God will forgive us if we do our part thereby delivering us from sin.


----------



## whome (Oct 31, 2010)

Colossian 1:12-13

12. Giving thanks unto the Father, which hath made us meet to be partakers of the intheritance of the saints in light:
13. Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated us unto the kingdom of his dear Son.
14. In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins:

It's not through any of us, it's through Him and Him only...


----------



## vanguard1 (Oct 31, 2010)

it is both, I take fault for my sin, God has giving us the power to not sin but we must use it, most of my life I have cried to God to help me stop drinking but I know it is up to me, the devil cannot force anyone to sin he does not have the power,

1 John 3:4-10 (Amplified Bible)
4Everyone who commits (practices) sin is guilty of lawlessness; for [that is what] sin is, lawlessness (the breaking, violating of God's law by transgression or neglect--being unrestrained and unregulated by His commands and His will).

    5You know that He appeared in visible form and became Man to take away [upon Himself] sins, and in Him there is no sin [[a]essentially and forever].

    6No one who abides in Him [who lives and remains *in communion with and in obedience to Him--deliberately, knowingly, and [c]habitually] commits (practices) sin. No one who [habitually] sins has either seen or known Him [recognized, perceived, or understood Him, or has had an experiential acquaintance with Him].

    7[d]Boys (lads), let no one deceive and lead you astray. He who practices righteousness [who is upright, conforming to the divine will in purpose, thought, and action, living a consistently conscientious life] is righteous, even as He is righteous.

    8[But] he who commits sin [who practices evildoing] is of the devil [takes his character from the evil one], for the devil has sinned (violated the divine law) from the beginning. The reason the Son of God was made manifest (visible) was to undo (destroy, loosen, and dissolve) the works the devil [has done].

    9No one born (begotten) of God [deliberately, knowingly, and [e]habitually] practices sin, for God's nature abides in him [His principle of life, the divine sperm, remains permanently within him]; and he cannot practice sinning because he is born (begotten) of God.

    10By this it is made clear who take their nature from God and are His children and who take their nature from the devil and are his children: no one who does not practice righteousness [who does not conform to God's will in purpose, thought, and action] is of God; neither is anyone who does not love his brother (his fellow [f]believer in Christ).

and with Gods help I will change.*


----------



## apoint (Oct 31, 2010)

The Lord delivers us also because of the Holy Spirit that lives in us who Gives us a new Heart & mind & spirit. Do we still get angry? Yes, its still human nature but its not like it use to be, in other words we are getting better. The Lord gave us grace and we give grace and mercy and forgiveness because of our new heart. As long as were in these old natural body's we will stumble.
 Try not to let the sun set without forgiveness, as He forgave.


----------



## vanguard1 (Oct 31, 2010)

amen apoint, I know i have cried so much because I sinned, and that is the Holy Spirit in us that helps us to change. if we ever stop feeling a need to change I think we are in trouble.


----------



## apoint (Oct 31, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> amen apoint, I know i have cried so much because I sinned, and that is the Holy Spirit in us that helps us to change. if we ever stop feeling a need to change I think we are in trouble.


 

Very Very true. Everyday, restore in me a new heart o Lord


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 31, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> amen apoint, I know i have cried so much because I sinned, and that is the Holy Spirit in us that helps us to change. if we ever stop feeling a need to change I think we are in trouble.





apoint said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Very Very true. Everyday, restore in me a new heart o Lord



Losing that feeling that we don't need to improve (in all aspects of our life, religous and otherwise) may very well be the defintion of the word "lost". If you're not growing and learning, you're dying.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 31, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> who does it? Does God deliver us from sins, such as anger etc. or do we have to do it ourselves? Jesus told the lady at the well, "go and sin no more"...  He did not say , "go, i have delivered you from ever sinning again..." I cant recall seeing anything that said God would give us the ability to not sin.  Maybe i missed it.



If God fully and wholly delivered us from sin, from the day we accepted Jesus as Lord we would never be able to sin again the rest of our lives.

In truth, God gives us all we need to escape the sins of this world.  The fact that we sin anyway is proof of our ability to disobey our heavenly father.

The scriptures teach this to us over and over again.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 31, 2010)

apoint said:


> The Lord delivers us also because of the Holy Spirit that lives in us who Gives us a new Heart & mind & spirit. Do we still get angry? Yes, its still human nature but its not like it use to be, in other words we are getting better. The Lord gave us grace and we give grace and mercy and forgiveness because of our new heart. As long as were in these old natural body's we will stumble.
> Try not to let the sun set without forgiveness, as He forgave.



Well said brother!!


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Triumph Over Temptation

"And God is faithful. He will not allow the temptation to be more than you can stand."
                              - (1 Corinthians 10:13 NLT)

"The Flip Wilson Show," popular in 1970, featured Reverend Leroy, pastor of the Church of What's Happening Now. That's when the world was first introduced to the phrase, "The devil made me do it!" The world has been using it ever since.
Let's face it, whenever we do something wrong or immoral, whenever we yield to temptation, it's nice to blame it on the devil. That way, we aren't responsible for our actions. There's just one problem: It isn't true.
In reality, the devil doesn't make us do anything without our consent. We are responsible for our wrongdoing, and we are accountable for our actions. When sin and temptation presents itself, we're also presented with a choice: yield or overcome.
"But what if I can't avoid temptation?" That will never happen because God has specifically promised that He will always provide a way of escape. Somehow, someway, an escape hatch will open to us in the midst of our temptation. All we have to do is stop, recognize it, and use it. 
The temptations in your life are no different from what others experience. And God is faithful. He will not allow the temptation to be more than you can stand. When you are tempted, he will show you a way out so that you can endure. (1 Corinthians 10:13 NLT)
Sometimes it might be a matter of simply running away from a set of sinful circumstances, as Joseph did. Or it could be a situation where we need to drop to our knees, call out to God, and access the strength of His Spirit. Whatever the case may be, God promises to give us an avenue of escape that leads away from sin and temptation. Are you willing to take it?


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 1, 2010)

It's all about practicing rightousness and being holy, I did not make that up it is in God's word, but we take want we want out so it will fit are life style. 

One day we will see, for many of us will be very disappointed that we did not seek in God's word for the truth but we took what we know about Christ from another person and listen to him, for in the end times many will be deceived with word that tickle the ear.


----------



## apoint (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow alot of good stuff in this thread. Thank you brothers.


----------

